# Cemetery tax?



## oxocube123 (Nov 27, 2011)

I have just received a bill for 100 euros from my local community board for cemetery tax. I have never been charged for this sort of thing before, is this a new tax?, do i have to pay when i am a pensioner, it is almost one weeks state pension for me. Can anybody shed any light on this for me?.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

oxocube123 said:


> I have just received a bill for 100 euros from my local community board for cemetery tax. I have never been charged for this sort of thing before, is this a new tax?, do i have to pay when i am a pensioner, it is almost one weeks state pension for me. Can anybody shed any light on this for me?.


In Pissouri we pay cemetery tax for the moment because a new cemetery is built.

It is for sure a local tax


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

In Konia we pay a cemetery tax as they have had to enlarge the cemetery to make room for the influx of foreigners etc. I have no objection to that when I hear that in Tala they refused to allow a lady who lived there for 30 years to be buried there when that was her dearist wish. Tala council say there is only room for Cypriots.
We recently attended the funeral of a friend of ours who was buried in Konia cemetery and I was very impressed with the lengths they are going to to accommodate everyone.


----------



## oxocube123 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Cemetery tax.*



baywatch said:


> in pissouri we pay cemetery tax for the moment because a new cemetery is built.
> 
> It is for sure a local tax


thank you for your reply baywatch, i wonder if it will have to be paid every year, 100 euros seems very steep to me especially where i live the local cemetery is for the cypriots only. What about the people who wish to be buried in their own country are they expected to pay as well?.


----------



## oxocube123 (Nov 27, 2011)

*cemetery tax*



Veronica said:


> In Konia we pay a cemetery tax as they have had to enlarge the cemetery to make room for the influx of foreigners etc. I have no objection to that when I hear that in Tala they refused to allow a lady who lived there for 30 years to be buried there when that was her dearist wish. Tala council say there is only room for Cypriots.
> We recently attended the funeral of a friend of ours who was buried in Konia cemetery and I was very impressed with the lengths they are going to to accommodate everyone.


thank you for your reply veronica.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

oxocube123 said:


> thank you for your reply baywatch, i wonder if it will have to be paid every year, 100 euros seems very steep to me especially where i live the local cemetery is for the cypriots only. What about the people who wish to be buried in their own country are they expected to pay as well?.


I think you have to regard this tax in the same way you would Council Tax in the UK. That all sweeping tax covers many items from refuse to cemeteries. You cannot opt out of part of that tax if, say, you wanted to be buried abroad and nor should you here.

Pete


----------



## oxocube123 (Nov 27, 2011)

*cemetery tax*



PeteandSylv said:


> I think you have to regard this tax in the same way you would Council Tax in the UK. That all sweeping tax covers many items from refuse to cemeteries. You cannot opt out of part of that tax if, say, you wanted to be buried abroad and nor should you here.
> 
> Pete


thank you for your reply pete, i already pay an annual tax for my refuse collection, this is the first seperate bill i have received for cemetery tax.


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

oxocube123 said:


> I wonder if it will I have to be paid every year, 100 euros seems very steep to me especially where i live the local cemetery is for the cypriots only.


If you live in a town where they have this ridiculous issue of Cypriots only, I would refuse to pay.

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## oxocube123 (Nov 27, 2011)

*cemetery tax*



mdekkers said:


> If you live in a town where they have this ridiculous issue of Cypriots only, I would refuse to pay.
> 
> thank you for your reply mdekkers. if the bill is not paid by 31st of december a 10% additional charge is imposed????. the goal posts are moved to obtain money, the economic and social policy leaves a lot to be desired, it is discrimination on the grounds of nationality.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Itend to agree that to ifthey are not allowing foreigners to be buried in the cemetery they shouldnot be expected to pay for it. 
In Konia they only introduced the cemetery about 3 years ago when they bought extra land and started to enlarge the cemetery . We pay 40euros per year for it which I don't think is unreasonable as we can be buried there if we want. However I am hoping cremation will be available by the time I shuffle off my mortal coil so my ashes can be taken to the Uk and put on my parents grave. Somewhere for my sons to go and put flowers occassionally


----------



## oxocube123 (Nov 27, 2011)

*cemetery tax*



Veronica said:


> Itend to agree that to ifthey are not allowing foreigners to be buried in the cemetery they shouldnot be expected to pay for it.
> In Konia they only introduced the cemetery about 3 years ago when they bought extra land and started to enlarge the cemetery . We pay 40euros per year for it which I don't think is unreasonable as we can be buried there if we want. However I am hoping cremation will be available by the time I shuffle off my mortal coil so my ashes can be taken to the Uk and put on my parents grave. Somewhere for my sons to go and put flowers occassionally


thank you for your reply veronica.


----------



## oxocube123 (Nov 27, 2011)

I have recently found out that people who live in the same area as me have been sent a bill for 50 euros for cemetery tax whereas my bill is 100 euros, why????


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Are you particularly tall or obese?



Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

oxocube123 said:


> I have recently found out that people who live in the same area as me have been sent a bill for 50 euros for cemetery tax whereas my bill is 100 euros, why????


We pay 60 € in Pissouri.


----------



## oxocube123 (Nov 27, 2011)

thank you for your reply baywatch, is the same charge applicable to the whole of pissouri?.


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> Are you particularly tall or obese?
> 
> 
> 
> Pete


I hope that won't become a trend, I'll need a diet!

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

oxocube123 said:


> thank you for your reply baywatch, is the same charge applicable to the whole of pissouri?.


Yes I assume so. It must be new for this year, last year I know the house-owner paid it but this year we have to pay it.


----------



## oxocube123 (Nov 27, 2011)

thank you for your reply baywatch, as a pensioner i object to paying it.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We're all pensioners and we pay our cemetery taxes without quibbling about it. After all as pensioners we are more likely to use the cemeteries than younger people


----------



## oxocube123 (Nov 27, 2011)

i am not the only pensioner to quibble about it, and a lot will not be getting buried in the cypriot cemeteries.


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Veronica said:


> We're all pensioners....


Hey! Speak for yourself... 

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## oxocube123 (Nov 27, 2011)

they did and so do i.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

mdekkers said:


> Hey! Speak for yourself...
> 
> Martijn :ranger:


Sorry I should have said quite a lot of us are pensioners


----------



## oxocube123 (Nov 27, 2011)

and so were the non quitter pensioners i spoke to.


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

oxocube123 said:


> i am not the only pensioner to quibble about it, and a lot will not be getting buried in the cypriot cemeteries.


You could always move to Tsada, we don't have a cemetary charge here.

PS I'm not a pensioner either (yet!).


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Rema said:


> You could always move to Tsada, we don't have a cemetary charge here.
> 
> PS I'm not a pensioner either (yet!).


I wonder whether they have a charge in Tala as they don't allow non Cypriots to be buried there.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

We have just sorted out how it works in Pissouri. If you live here more then 6 months per year you have to pay the tax. The amount depends on the household income the year before.

Under 7000 p.a. No tax
Between 7001 and 13000 p.a. 35€
Between 13001 and 20000 p.a. 60 €
Over 20000 p.a. 88 €

Interesting is that we have given them a copy of our tax return for last year when we came here in May, but they will not accept it as proof of income. They just told me that they want the truth and no fake papers. That the accountant just put what you tell him in the tax declaration and the tax office accept it. The first half year we lived here and started the business we lived on savings, which I think many do, and the council want to add them to the annual income. 

So now I will start with a complaint to the district office as a first step.


----------



## oxocube123 (Nov 27, 2011)

thank you baywatch most helpful, as a retired pensioner i have been way overcharged as earning above 20,000 per annum. they want a 100 euros from me. it seems i have not been told the truth and have been issued with [official????] paperwork billing me for money with a penalty clause of 10 per cent if it is not paid before 31st of december.


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

oxocube123 said:


> thank you baywatch most helpful, as a retired pensioner i have been way overcharged as earning above 20,000 per annum. they want a 100 euros from me. it seems i have not been told the truth and have been issued with [official????] paperwork billing me for money with a penalty clause of 10 per cent if it is not paid before 31st of december.


A lot of the "official" paperwork here is made up as they go along - question everything...

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

mdekkers said:


> A lot of the "official" paperwork here is made up as they go along - question everything...
> 
> Martijn :ranger:


And it seems that the councils can create new rules about what is annual income as they see fit. In our case they want income, made and taxed in Germany 2012, but saved, be part of our income in Cyprus 2013.


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Baywatch said:


> And it seems that the councils can create new rules about what is annual income as they see fit. In our case they want income, made and taxed in Germany 2012, but saved, be part of our income in Cyprus 2013.


That's so wrong....

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## oxocube123 (Nov 27, 2011)

i know they make their own rules and pry about things especially where money is concerned.


----------

